# Ballcaps and CPR decals...



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Any new developments on either,Wendell?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

There is a machine problem at the moment with ball caps - uggghh --- I was just waiting on someone to come up with a brilliant idear on the other ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*O.K.,let's do this thing...*

Come on guys,let's give Wendell something to work with here.How about something as simple as this:The simple black&white,oval shaped decals ya see on vehicals with the abbreviation of their favorite beach,lake,whatever...example:OBX(Outer Banks,NC),HI(Hatteras Island),LKG(Lake Gaston).....do one with CPR in big letters,and around the edge of the oval in small letters,''catch-photo-release"or "Release Big Bluecats".Another idea is the same light colored oval sticker with a silouette of a blue in dark blue with a smilar slogan...simplicity is sometimes more "eyecatching" than something "busy".
Ya'll help a brother out here...giveup the ideas...Save the hawgs!!:ac550:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I Like your idea of the CPR in a oval on the hat, like an OBX logo. It would be recognised easily, and I think people would pay attention to it too. I also like the "catch-photograph-release" in little letters along the top or bottom of the oval... the only thing I would suggest you consider as a change would be, do not limit it to "blue" catfish... something like CPR big cats... or CPR big catfish... I don't know.... but I see your idea in my mind's eye and I like it....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*My Bad...*

Yep,Hawk,you're right...I got blues on the brain...bad!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

The CPR is right up my alley Ill take 1 or 2 or...................................later,Dave


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

*If you need someone to do hats*

Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I can refer you to the guy who does mine. He does great work and is cheaper than anyone else I have ever shopped and quick turn around. I have been using him for a while.

He does great work. I would be glad to send you his info if you want it.

******** Catfish Bait Soap
*******'s Juglines for Jug Fishing
*******'s Catfish Guide Service
The Texas Catfishing Resource - WhiskerKitty.com


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish...*

Any thing new?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

No -- The frustration is pretty much a regular right now .. lol ... The place I am having them made had a machine problem .. I would think I was getting hosed if I didn't have so many good referrals from them ... I was promised to see a sample hat of hat#2 early this week ,,,, I think today was the deadline for that -- ugghghh


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

As my Nana used to say:
"A watched pot never boils":wink: 
"This too shall pass":headknock


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

What do you think about this guys? Like it or not?


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Bama..I like it..can you email me a pic of it..i got someone who will make the hats and stickers at a decent price...and they are in Tenn so dont hold that against me..<grin> I will email it to them and see what kinds of deals they can give us, as far as 5 panel or 6 panel cap..colors..etc..thanks warren..my email is [email protected]


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider does that stuff for a living and he is an active member of this Forum .. It would be cool if he could have a shot at making us some ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Bamacat said:


> What do you think about this guys? Like it or not?


 Do you want brutal honesty? Or do you want me to sugar-coat it? Here's the brutally honest version:

I like it a lot. I'd like it even more if the "Catch Photograph Release" had a slightly larger (maybe double-spaced?) gap between the words, and slightly larger font. I'd like it more if the catfish were just a little bigger and the "CPR" on the fish was proportionally bigger. The last change I'd suggest is to take "Please" out of the bottom text. All opinions, mind you... If you don't change a thing, I'm IMPRESSED with it. Put me on the list for some stickers, hats and a shirt if that's the path you choose for the delivery media...

Also, I'm no artist... it's really nice.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Doesnt matter to me who makes them, as long as we get them made and distributed, but bottom line is price...gotta go with who can make the best deal


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the kind words guys. I don't do this stuff for money. I just do it for fun. We could still change anything about it, if that's what you want. If you leave the "please" out of the bottom text it sort of sounds like you are giving a command. If you say please people are more likely to respond in a positive way. Let me know and I will try to work on it this weekend.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Like I said... my opinion and 1.00 will buy you a coke. It's really cool the way it is. I was being as picky as I am able when I posted earlier. I'd be proud to have that in a big sticker on my boat or as a bumper sticker, hat, shirt or whatever other way I can display it...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you can take out the white letters of CPR and reverse them out in yellow it will save some money. Yellow is a standard vinyl color and that would make it a one color label. 

Hey Bama: Where did you get that catfish image. I don't have any real good ones. If you send me that one. I'll set one up like i'm talking about. I like your layout though. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

TXPalerider how big of a catfish do you want? It's in a .ai (Adobe Illustrator) file right now. It's right at 4.4 mb. It would be sort of hard for me to send that big of a file on this dialup I am using. It needs a little cleaning up too. Are you talking about a all yellow decal? Or just changing the white letters yellow?

Hawkeye, I made one a little different what do you think of this one?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Do you think Ten should be 10 ? I agree with TX -- It you use one color - You can make everything easier ---


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Bamacat said:


> Hawkeye, I made one a little different what do you think of this one?


In a word, AWESOME... I like it... a lot. I want some for my boat...my car, my hat, my shirt... I think I can get the guys over at tidalfish.com to take some too and pass them out. There's a tournament Sept. 5th (I think) on the James. If you can get some made by then, I'll pass them out at the sign-in and weigh-in...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bama:

What you got there looks pretty good to me. Printed on a yellow vinyl that would be a 1 color decal (black). I would experiment with the Largest type possible for the CPR. Might even try to enlarge the border type a bit. Maybe increase the tracking. And I would change the ten to 10. Keeping in mind that this decal is gonna be significantly smaller in real ife than on this screen.

Don't get me wrong. What you have looks good. I'm just being picky. I'd like this to become the "Standard logo" for Catmen.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I like it..._Let's roll!_


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

TXPalerider, Here's the latest version. Does this look better?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I like it , How easy is it to make one that is off white where the black is and blank everywhere else ..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Bamacat said:


> TXPalerider, Here's the latest version. Does this look better?


I don't know about anyone else, but I like it. You do nice work Bamacat...


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

Catfish, like this. I had to put it on a black background.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Yup -- Guess we will need ti cut the CPR out of the gut of the Catfish


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I like bofum. Keep us informed.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just a Black and WHite decal like this would be cool......


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I think that would be cool for white boats --- Maybe for us guys who have green and brown boats --- Reverse that and make it tan ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have an idea.....There are a large variation of options for printing these. (colors, materials, etc.) But, obviously, getting as many people on the same page is going to be the most cost effective way. Probably a good determining factor would be price.


So, let me ask this.... How much would you be willing to pay for them? What is your percieved value/price point? How many would you want? I can get any variation as cheap as possible. (or if somebody else has a source that's great) However, if everyone wants a Cadillac, but, is only willing to pay for a VW bug, we will never come up with a viable option.

Let me hear your thoughts.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I am not sure about size , however I am pretty sure we will need two different 1 color decals - Because there are different color boats out there .. We would need 1 dark color and 1 light color ..I like the stuff they used on my boat ... (I will post picture below) .. I would like to get them as inexpensive as possible , however I am sure of the fact that I would rather pay a few extra bucks and get them from someone who frequents here than get them elsewhere (within reason of course) .. Not sure about the exact price .. I guess it would have to do with quantity -- I would want at least 2 .. Probably 3 ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Catfish...what your showing there appears to be digitally cut vinyl. It does not appear to be printed. Although it may be, in order to color the vinyl. If we want them digitally cut, they will have to be significantly larger than printed, because of the point size of the text in the bottom.

What are everyone's thoughts on size also?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I believe you are correct --- It was cut on a large machine I believe -- I assumed this was a less expensive way to do it .. As a matter of fact - If I remember correctly -- The guy told me that he had a lot of different color vinyl and he didn't have to specify color -- He just ran a different color through the machine ... This is your area of expertise -- Not mine .... I actually was thinking maybe around the size of a piece of paper -- possible a little larger but not huge ---


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

What are some standard sizes? What are the costs on the different sizes? I know it depends on how many you want. Anyone have any info?


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Wendell,,,,when You Get All These Goodies Made Up Please Be Sure To Post Where And How To Purchase Them,,,,hats,,,,decals,,,,,,i Want Them All.cool


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

My Boat Is White And My Surban Is White So I Like The Black And White One.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Mudhole , 

As of right now -- The hats will be ready in approx 3 weeks ... TXP is handling the stickers -- As long as you guys are happy with the prices he can come up with ... I believe he needs more info from us though ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I wondered how big the stickers would have to be, and how many we'd have to order to get a decent price... whatever that is. If they weould be in a relief cut where you can sorta see through the sticker, I'd probably want at least four or more to start... There are a bunch of other catfishing sites where we can promote them... PCA (Professional Catfishing Association) VCA (Virginia Catfishing Association) and a few more I can't think of right now. www.tidalfish.com has a bunch of James River catmen on the freshwater fishing board, and there are tournaments on the river about once a month, where I can go and offer stickers. Most of these guys already are CPR(ing) big fish... the majority of them are all catch and release advocates, so if they liked the stickers, I'm sure they'd be on board with displaying them on boats, trucks and tow vehicles....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I,personally,like a smaller sticker...they both look good...dark and light.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thought about it...will buy 6 black small-medium decals.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I tell you what guys. BamaCat is gonna send me a disk with that logo on it. When I get it, I will set up several different color variations of it, with the different manufacturing options and post them with probable pricing. Then we can all make educated decisions about what we would like to have. Does that sound like a plan.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey Brad , 

 That sounds good -- Would emailing it be faster ? Also my wife needs some T-shirts made for her school ... Drop me an email when you get a chance ,,


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Hey Brad ,
> 
> That sounds good -- Would emailing it be faster ? Also my wife needs some T-shirts made for her school ... Drop me an email when you get a chance ,,


Yeah, emailing would be quicker, but, BamaCat is on a dial-up and doesn't think he can get it to go. So, he's gonna send it to me.

Also, I can call you later if you wanna PM me your #.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Oh nooooo ... Dont call me -- Call my wife - This is her deal -- hehe -- I do need to talk with ya though , so calling me would be fine - GRIN -


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Catfish

PM or email me a number you want me to call you at.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hats are here and I have the pictures in a different thread ...


----------

